
What is the origin of the word ‘quiz’? - vinnyglennon
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/explore/what-is-the-origin-of-the-word-quiz/
======
hyper_reality
The article doesn't go into much detail nor even explore all the possible
etymologies. My copy of the Oxford English Dictionary suggests that the
meaning of 'quiz' may be associated with the word 'inquisitive'.

Another theory is that 'quiz' derived from Latin "qui es?" meaning "who are
you", the first question in oral exams in Latin in old grammar schools
([https://www.etymonline.com/word/quiz](https://www.etymonline.com/word/quiz))

It's quite interesting how many equally plausible theories can be made to
explain certain words.

~~~
abritinthebay
Give. The context & usage “inquisitive” or “inquisition” as roots seem the
most plausible.

Though inquest and inquire seem to be related - especially in the latter case
meaning “to question”.

Possibly it’s a slang corruption of all of them too. Language is strange.

